# Easiest hospitals for internal medicine



## jim1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Can anyone tell which hospitals or states are easiest for obtaining a resisdency in internal medicine. Thanks


----------



## LatinGeorge (Aug 23, 2010)

please investigate before asking. There is so much to learn about the match system, thats an easy question. First you have to know there are university programs, university affiliated programs and community programs.. of those, the community programs are the less wanted for the American Graduates (there are exceptions like cleveland clinic) , non the less they are not bad programs but with less research oportunities which means less competitive in your resume for a fellowship. 

So to answer your question , the community programs. Read about this.


----------

